# GEO LIQUID... any reviews?



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

Geo liquid had been highly recommended for anyone with fish tanks by my LFS and I know that they are very experienced and knowledgeable fish keepers themselves too.
After reading the flyer it comes with it sounds great and I have used it a few times but am currently treating tanks with medication so I can't use it until treatment is over or it takes the medication out of the water essentially. I have the guppy / live bearer one... Would love to know if anyone else has tried it and has any reviews on it? 

They are the red rectangular plastic bottles /container things and i'm sure it is a world wide thing however I have only seen then at my regular LFS. 

They are available for all different fish types, water types, even plants. Would love to hear others thoughts on the product. 

Meg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll preface this as being an opinion, so certainly don't take it personally.

First, I have zero experience with this or any other water conditioner or additive product, i actually have an unopened bottle of Prime just in case i need to treat an unlikely spike. I don't feel that anything should be added to the water unless you are treating a specific need or malady. If your water is low in trace minerals, I would suggest that it is far too soft and adding a known product that provides some information as to what it contains and what it really does and only adds minerals would be best.

This Geo Liquid claims sounds like it is a "do everything" product and that alone would cause me to completely overlook it.

"*Makes water crystal clear *Removes contaminants *Adds essential minerals *Makes fish thrive *Boosts disease resistance *Eliminates bad odours *No artificial chemicals "

So does maintaining good water quality habits, testing, water changes, keeping fish that are suited for your water parameters, feeding a good fish food mix, adequate filtration, live plants. If just doing that doesn't already make your fish happy healthy and hale, an "all in one" additive cannot help you. 

I realize that you have already bought it and are really just looking for people to confirm your opinion... Sorry, I'm not one of those people.

Jeff.


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not looking for anyone to confirm my opinion and I got given it for free by a friend at the LFS who says it is great stuff.
Simply wanted to know if anyone had used it and had found it positive it negative for their tank (s).
my general system with my tanks is less stuff that comes from a bottle or tablet etc the better so the LFS gave it to me as they know that and apparently it is all natural based and not chemically based.

Thank you very much for your input none the less Jeff 

Meg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

chirpchirp said:


> I'm not looking for anyone to confirm my opinion ...
> Meg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yah, I guess that was a little assumptive and over the top of me... sorry. Too often confirmation after the fact is the case. 

Any all natural product usually leads me to consider alternative options that I can look after naturally myself and as needed... and this is related to everything in life, not just in an aquarium.

Is that an Aussie product? I've never seen it in Canadian stores. 

Jeff.


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

Ummm I will have a look one second Lol I know what u mean, everyone wants to know they are doing good, and sometimes it is definitely a good thing to check.
I think its Japanese, i'm fairly certain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

You're right, I had glanced at the distributor map and noted Australia but it was china, Japan and Australia. It is Japanese. That explains the packaging look, reminds me of some stuff I've bought as remedies in the past. 

From their website:

"GEO FLEX LTD. was founded in Japan 18 years ago as a producer of water additives for ornamental fish. Head office is in Hong Kong.Our main products are GEO LIQUID and other Aquarium products. But we have recently started making dog food (AUSSIE CHAMPION) in Australia.We have established Marketing agent in Japan,China and Australia.Allthese agencies are owned and operated by former Flex employees who start their independent distribution business in their home countries.We sincerely hope that you will become asuccessful international business partner for Flex in the near future!"

Jeff.


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

it certainly does, good packaging though in the rectangular lid it has partitioned sections that are different measurements which I think is write a nifty idea not just your give ml cap etc

Aussie champion hey I think I might leave the rotties on eukanuba 

I think I have product flyer to one of my training clients as she is an avid fish keeper too so unfortunately I don't have it now but I do remember it was actually very extensive and interesting. I'm sure its downloadable somewhere but
b personally I found reading it rather interesting in the theories of what the product does to benefit the tank including the scientific methods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

chirpchirp said:


> ... I found reading it rather interesting in the theories of what the product does to benefit the tank including the scientific methods.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't find any of that on the site... maybe I need to look further... doesn't much matter to me as I am a minimalist mostly, but I do like to research. 

Jeff.


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

Same minimal is best for fish and for wallets lol bit none the less I find it interesting to know what is available in tens of aquarium products.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

Just found this not the flyer though



Description: Mineral Magic

Manufacturer: Flex

Features

Flex - Mother nature in a bottle The first aquarium water conditioner made entirely from powerful natural minerals. 
A foolproof product that does not contain any manmade chemicals of any kind. 
180ml treats 1800 litres 
Japan's number 1 seller Making fish-keeping easy 
100% Natural and Safe 
Creates Ideal water conditions
Complete all in one water treatment
Eliminates need for chemicals


I know that the chap from the LFS says essentially you need this and a water treatment ( I use prime) and its great for plants etc too with mineral components as effective as flourish excel apparently, also great for electrolytes and natural bacteria etc.

I definitely like the fact that it is all natural but he said the water will go really cloudy but that us actually one of the minerals in it binding nasties together then eliminating them and as it clears it is eliminating the nasties that have bonded to the mineral what ever it is. (read that in the flyer, obviously more detail incl the mechanism of action but can't remember it all off the top of my head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chirpchirp (Jan 6, 2013)

P.s post before I meant to write terms not tens... Stupid phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd worry about anything being 'binding' (most water clarifiers) as I have heard accounts of some products actual binding the fish's gills and being very stressful on them.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> I'd worry about anything being 'binding' (most water clarifiers) as I have heard accounts of some products actual binding the fish's gills and being very stressful on them.


True, "not man made" doesn't mean "good for the fish" by default.

Jeff.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Let me preface by saying I have never used this product, nor even seen it, so my comments are not from direct experience.

The data on the website here
Flex
causes me concern. All the "messing" it does with the natural processes can be detrimental to fish. Products that accelerate the breakdown of nitrogenous wastes create more ammonia (and possibly nitrite following) and this is not good. As for "buffering" the pH, this can be dangerous, depending upon the fish. Last, it seems to add minerals which means raising the GH (soft water fish would find this stressful) and adding TDS which is detrimental to most fish.

This also works as a flocculant [check here if you need to know what this means: Clarifying agent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia] and these products are never, ever wise in a tank with fish.

As for maintaining healthy water, that we achieve naturally with live plants and regular partial water changes. Dumping some compound into the tank is never going to replace either; and after 18 years, if this stuff did a fraction of their claim, we would all know it.

Byron.


----------

